# What fertilisers to use?!



## Marya (Jan 18, 2007)

Hi!

For the time being I'm following EI, mixing my own NPK. And then I use Tropica Nutrient/AquaCare as a source of micro. BUT my shrimp are dying/hiding/suffering and I have just found out that it's probably because of too much nitrate and maybe copper too (in Tropica's).

I'm planning on mixing some new macro with half the nitrate dose. I would like to try adding extra iron to get more red plants, so I figure I want to buy a source of iron along with a micro nutrient with very very low copper contents.

Can any of you please recommend an iron source and a micro nutrient source?
Not ADA or the like as regards price.

(I'm thinking of buying at www.aquaessentials.co.uk, so would be nice if the products recommended could be found there)

Hoping very much for your help!

Kind regards
Maria


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmmm Seachem's flourish?? Pfertz? These are the few of the reputable ferts i know off other than ADA


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've found that "Kent" micros has less copper in it then other brands. That is what I used in my shrimp tanks and it made a difference. As for iron any brand should be fine.


----------



## Marya (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks guys! I'll look in to it! 

Seeing the picture of your CRS S+, I just remembered a question: does a shrimp's look depend only on genetics or can you get nicer colors from one shrimp just by altering the way you treat it?

I have CRS with nice bands I think, but their white parts are partly see-through. Could be nice to change this through changing conditions or by selective breeding.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

hmm from what ui head it is always selective breeding AND the way you're treating it(water params. food. etc.) I don't know much .. i just know how to keep em alive and happy and breeding.. lol MayB Wood can help you out in this


----------



## rs79 (Dec 7, 2004)

Shrimps are unaffected by nitrAte.

NitrIte they're not so keen on. Ammonia in any level is deadly toxic, but nitrate just doesn't bother them.

I had one tank where I slipped a decimal point and had 200ppm of nitrate for a month with no ill effects to a bunch of ammano, wood and vamprise shrimp. All my other shrimp tanks (7 kinds of small algae eating shrimp) are kept at 50ppm nitrate with zero ill effects.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

hmm i wonder of this helps...

I read in an article somewhere before about the CRS white colorization....

It will end to fill up more looking more solid when the Water ph level is about 7.1~7.3
While it will lose it's colorization by having really acidic water.. 6.4~6.6

Mine is now at 6.7~6.8 and my shrimps still look healthy.... so it's just an idea though!

just my plain 2 cents...
All the best

Drew


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Chuppy,

Is it possible you have that in reverse? Most I have read is to have 6.5 to 6.8 for best color... I have mine at 6.5 and they are very nice white and red (CRS that is). Just curious....

Bill


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

hmm yea.. it might be in reverse.. seeing ym shrimp in acidic conditions .. and they're still looking good.. so i won't really pursue that matter anyways... thanks for noting bill!

Drew


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Chuppy,

I wasn't being a jerk, just was asking. Sorry if I offended you in some way.

It's just that in preparation to buying my shrimp I studied and what I read said acidic water is best. Here is a email from the breeder I purchased from,



> Actually I did breed them in PH 7.6 before and without any problem. But if you want them look better lower PH will be needed. My tank PH is around 6.5...
> The point to breed CRS is the water quality ...
> So the filtration system is very important.
> Here are some info for you....
> ...


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

LOL i wasn't offended in any way... in fact for a long time here i spent at apc... i have never been offended by any of the users/members! lol it's just that i noticed that article somewhere and didn't really put my heart at reading it .... your information made me feel at ease a little knowing those critters will be better in slightly acidic conditions! 

So don't worry i ain't offended... Thanks for caring!!


Chuppy


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Chuppy,

That is good news...Sometimes typing gets the message across not so right and folks get hurt when you don't mean too. I too go to many and try never to get upset, gets in the way while trying to learn  

Back to the CRS is seems from my studies that more success is to be had with color and breeding at lower PH 6.2 to 6.8, but they will survive and breed at 7.2 and above from some reports I have read. I am just too new at this to base anything on my results and have depended on the experiences of others found here and at other forums. Many of these good folks have done the hard part and lost many shrimps learning proper care and water parameters and sharing of these experiences has saved me so far from any disasters with my shrimps.

I have several varieties in separate tanks and in different water parameters again using the web for research and all are well and RCS as well as CRS are breeding. Waiting on my Malaya and Indian Zebra to grow up...Also have some Bee Shrimp.

I check the forums daily for more info and to have some fun. 

Best regards, Bill


----------

